# Osage Orange



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Well I got to the shop and turned this this morning. Found my camera. This one will be put in the mail tomorrow morning.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks great...how does it sound?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Looks great...how does it sound?


Like a deer in heat :wink:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Looks GREAT to me, Bobby...but I gotta confess, in my hunnert years I done a lot of duck hunting and understand duck calls..but also done a little deer hunting years ago...and I never HEARD of a 'deer caller'...'deer grunt'..till I got messed up in this board..:tongue: Done lots of antler rattlin'...but calling' em ????.. You guys sure you ain't jackin' with the old man ????sad_smiles 

Live and learn...even at this point..:wink: 

That Osage makes beautiful stuff...and must be tougher than hell...it seems to be the favorite among the Bowhunter crowd for making their own bows..

OF:tongue:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

if there were no hunters....where would deer get their corn?

How do you make a sound like corn?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You go hide out next to a ******** hidden still. Listen real hard and you will hear what corn sounds like. Then you make a call that sounds just like that.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

If that calls deer any where close to as good as it looks the deer don't stand a chance, that's for sure!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Here ya go tortuga, The corn call...lol


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby...I like that osage-orange. Great wood for turning and has nice coloring. Nice project! gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 I make that same sound at times. Most of the time at night after a good meal of pinto beans and cornbread.:smile:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice grunt call! Many times a grunt call will get a buck to stop or step out of the brush to see who is there. They can also be used in conjunction with rattling. Bucks make short, aggressive grunts when challenging another buck, and longer, "tending" grunts when with a doe. They also make a series of short grunts when trailing a hot doe.

I have seen "calls" which replicate the sound of a feeder going off -- the "feeder repeater"! In the right place they will bring deer and hogs in as well...

Now if you can do the "snort-wheeze" you will run off the small bucks and bring in Big Daddy.


----------

